# Consejo sobre tda7294 en bridge



## kadettGT (Mar 14, 2007)

Hola a todos. 

Antes de nada, deciros que me llamo Jose, soy de Málaga (España), estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica, tengo 23 años y llevo desde los 15 años jugando con el soldador , jajaja.   

Os cuento mi experiencia con los operacionales TDA7294...

En casa tenía unos 6 amplificador con TDA7294, que fui montando por hobby. Dos de ellos, los tenia montado en un tubo de PVC con el transformador toroidal en un lado y un ventilador en el otro... por lo que conseguía una refrigeración estupenda.  

Pues hace poco me puse manos a la obra y monté 2 TDA7294 en puente, modificando el circuito debidamente.... pero me ocurre que al encenderlos siempre me hace un POP en los altavoces. No es un POP suave (casi sin importancia...) sino que es un POP bastante fuerte, tanto que me da miedo quemar los altavoces pues me temo que hay componente contínua...   

He trasteado de mil maneras el mute y el St-by y no consigo mejorar el POP, solo consigo retardarlo,es decir, que si pongo una red RC en el mute y st-by con más tiempo, tarda mas tiempo en encender, y el pop lo hace igualmente.   


Me gustaría saber si a alguno le pasa lo mismo que a mi con la configuración en puente, y saber qué solución habéis utilizado.

Muchas gracias   
JOSE


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 2, 2008)

bueno yo pondria un rele a la salida con un retardo de encendido y si eso no es suficiente pondria otro a la entrada poniendo la entrada a masa antes de conectar los bafles


----------



## Ivan N. (Ene 2, 2008)

Revisa bien si los integrados andan correctamente. Yo tengo montado dos TDA7294 en puente y al principio me pasaba los mismo. Si bien el POP no era demnasiado fuerte ademas tenia ruido en la salida. Probando de conectar una carga entre GND y cada una de las salidas medi con el osciloscopio y vi q uno andaba mal por q estaba dañado. Lo cambie y fin de los problemas, chau ruido y chau POP. Te aconsejaria q hagas algo similiar, eso si no uses tus parlantes o si los usas usa fusibles de bajo amperaje y medi q no halla continua en la salida.
Cualquier cosa pregunta. Saludos


----------



## DUARTE (Dic 21, 2009)

hola amigos del foro quiero armar este amplificador ya que no he podido conseguir el tda1562q  y lo quiero cambiar por el tda7294 en bridget y ahi mismo poner un filtro para un woofer pioneer de 12" doble bobina todo esto lo quiero conectar en un vochito, ya que tambien fabrique uno con un pal003 y anda muy bien ya tengo la voz ahora me falatan los bajos como ven.?????????????????


* anexo el diagrama.


----------



## giannix (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola, me podrian pasar los pcb con las modificaciones para ponerlos en bridge?
Desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## luisgrillo (Feb 1, 2010)

Y una nieve de chocolate no quieres?

Busca amigo, 
*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo:  "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## giannix (Feb 1, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Y una nieve de chocolate no quieres?
> 
> Busca amigo,
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro *
> ...



Mil disculpas, se como son las reglas de los foros, no es en el primero ni unico que estoy.
Es mi ultimo recurso, ya que busque por todos lados la pcb de el ''famoso bridge del tda7294'' y nadie lo tiene, y el que lo tiene tiene alguna falla.
Cuando termine de probar el que diseñe yo lo subire.
Saludos y mil perdones..


----------



## pegarcia (Feb 1, 2010)

Busca el pdf de datos del fabricante. En él está el montaje puente.
http://www.radio.com.cn/DOWNLOAD/200401/TDA7294.pdf
suerte


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 1, 2010)

enla pagina, construye tu videorockola hay un circuto en puente con estos integrados, te subo estos archivos espero que te orienten.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 9, 2010)

che, para usar ese integrado en el auto necesitas un conversor DC-DC, ya que usa tensión simétrica y en el auto solo tenes 12v(+).

no se si tenes eso en cuenta.....................


----------



## DUARTE (Feb 15, 2010)

Ibdali:


Solo me falta generar apartir de los 12 volts. De la bateria los menos 12 volts. Para poder alimentarlo.????


Como vez  cress que funcione


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 16, 2010)

Duarte, No entiendo que elementos pasivos y activos tiene tu diagrama así que es imposible para mi decirte si esta operable o es un fiasco, sube el diagrama con la respectiva lista de materiales y donde se ubican, ademas busca en el foro convertidor DC-DC SIMÉTRICO. el TDA7294 en modo puente con una carga de 8 ohm necesita 25 VOLTIOS SIMÉTRICOS, pero si te resulta te va a tirar mas de 120 watts RMS. 
ADIÓS.


----------



## DUARTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Truerms:

Este es el diagrama qu etengo pensado hacer para el subwoofer con el tda 7294 en puente pero nesecito el convertidor dc-dc simetrico.
Este ahora lo quiero usar para una rockola 
que opinas es buena idea armarlo ????


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 16, 2010)

DUARTE:
Respondiendo por supuesto que es una gran idea yo lo voy armar, pero con otro filtro pasa-bajos que ya he armado, te lo adjunto, esta probado y funciona de maravilla y es mas simple que el que ahi en tu diagrama. Voy a realizar el subwoofer dentro de una semana dado que el terremoto me ha truncado, para subir una fotos por si te interesa, 120 watts que los vecinos van a lamentar.


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 18, 2010)

Duarte:
Te recomiendo para empezar un amplificador que hice y funco de inmediato, lo probé con el SUBWOOFER de 12 pulgadas. es barato de hacer, es el TDA7265, por si te interesa probarlo te adjunto el datasheet, es el esquema en modo BRIDGE (PUENTE) CON UN TRAFO 10/0/10 funca de inmediato hasta con uno 12/0/12. El amplificador tira con una buena calidad de sonido hasta los 42 watts y 50 con una T.H.D un poco molesta. bueno si lo haces, comenta algo al respecto.
ADIÓS Y SALUDOS.


----------



## antonhy2009 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fijate en este proyecto creo que esta en ruso, pero esta muy interesante y coincide con tus requerimiento.
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic574187.html


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2010)

una preunta muchachos como hago para puentear un amplificador de automovil? le coloco un cable de puente y ya? espero agradecidamente su ayuda gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2010)

Nemesis dijo:


> una preunta muchachos como hago para puentear un amplificador de automovil? le coloco un cable de puente y ya?



Si, si lo que quieres es quemarlo.

Para poner en puente un amplificador necesitas un circuito previo que invierta la señal de audio y conocer que tipo de amplificador tienes para ver si se puede conectar en puente


----------



## DUARTE (Mar 23, 2010)

Truerms:

Tendras el pcb de tu diseÑo que estas haciendo del tda7294  ???

Ya que el que yo hice salen muy juntos los puntos de las pistas lo hice con el pcb wizard ya que es el unico programa que tengo y mas o menos lo se usar.


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 23, 2010)

Duarte:
Sorry, no lo tengo porque lo estoy haciendo en una de estas placas perforadas. pero si te fijaste en el datasheet del tda7294, no están difícil ingeniárselas para fabricar los tracks.
ADIÓS.


----------



## VICTOR SUAREZ (Jul 24, 2010)

me gustaria que me ayudara tengo problemas con un amplificador en puente con el tda7293 es el hard rok 300, cuando le conecto los parlantes tengo ruido, sin tener señal se audio. Les agradesco me orienten en este caso Muchas gracias


----------



## Flemming (Feb 15, 2013)

Amigos,
Me estoy armando el amplificador puente con dos TDA7294 para un subwoofer activo. En el mismo PCB estoy incorporando un filtro pasa bajos butterworth de 4to orden hecho con tl072.
Entiendo que necesito un transformador de +-24v, 6 Amp, pero luego me puse a pensar en el diseño del PCB, y de los diseños que uno encuentra en general en internet, y todos tienen pistas gruesas, pero no tanto como para 6 Amp (o eso creo). Yo pienso hacer las pistas de cobre de al menos 5mm para no tener inconvenientes pero no estoy seguro si es necesario. Por otra parte llegar con las pistas a ambos integrados sin hacer puentes ni entorpecer la ubicacion de otros componentes puede ser un poco complicado.

1- Necesito realmente pistas anchas, digamos de 5mm?
2- Puedo aumentar la capacidad de corriente estañandolas? (El estaño tiene menos conductividad)
3- Puede haber algun puente o no es recomendable? Que espesor de cable tendria que usar?

Gracias,
Flemming.


----------



## trilaware (Feb 15, 2013)

Hola. Mirá, el tema de la resistividad de un conductor es función de 1.-material (cobre en este caso) 2.- la longitud y 3.- el diámetro (en el caso de cables) o ancho de la pista (en el caso de un PCB). Ahora bien, en cuanto a tu preocupación, fijate que en el caso de las placas impresas la longitud es "en general" muy corta, por lo que no me preocuparía mucho por el ancho de las pistas. Si las haría lo mas anchas posible, pero no pierdas el sueño por eso. Sds y EXITO! con tu proyecto.


----------



## MDK Microelectronics (Feb 15, 2013)

Si se puede aumentar la capacidad de manejo de corriente de una pista de cobre estañandola, de hecho es lo mas recomendado además que les dá un toque unico a los impresos y los protege contra la humedad.

Puede ser viable hacerlas mas gruesas que por ejemplo, una pista que acopla una señal pero tampoco tanto pues no te daria mucho espacio para enrutar las demas pistas en el mismo diseño de PCB.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2013)

Flemming dijo:


> 1- Necesito realmente pistas anchas, digamos de 5mm?


 
Si , pero solamente necesitás pistas gruesas para parlante , +B , y -B , el resto ya no.



> 2- Puedo aumentar la capacidad de corriente estañandolas?


 
Si !



> (El estaño tiene menos conductividad)


 
Eso es irrelevante  



> 3- Puede haber algun puente o no es recomendable? Que espesor de cable tendria que usar?


 
Si los puentes mejoran el diseño y evitan pistas dando mil vueltas por todos lados , adelante con ellos . . . y a no olvidarse de ponerlos  Como son cortitos , no necesitan ser taaaaaan gruesos.

Saludos !


----------



## Flemming (Feb 16, 2013)

Gracias amigos!!! excelentes respuestas!!


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 16, 2013)

Tambien te sirve reforzar las pistas gruesas colocandole un alambre soldado sobre ellas, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Gemelo (Feb 28, 2019)

Buenas quisiera poner estos amplificadores mono en puente tengo armados dos iguales para hacerlos estéreo y después  mi pregunta si puede hacer lo mismo ya los 4 con otros cuatro gracias


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 28, 2019)

¿Cómo hacer cada TDA7294 estereo envés de mono?  después de unos segundos en Google


----------



## Gemelo (Feb 28, 2019)

Lodel esquema pero 2 juegos con 4  tda7294  ósea 4 y 4 pero en estéreo  los 4en uno en mono otros 4en mono y después en estéreo gracias lo que no de pasa con las salidas del medio  la 2 y la tres  de cada juego de cuatro mi estimado
? Las salidas  2y4 ? Eso eslo que no se !!!??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

Entiendo que seas nuevo en los foros y te cueste adaptarte a la forma de funcionamiento de éste foro.

Debes usar el Buscador y hacer tu pregunta en algún tema ya existente sobre  *TDA7294* , de otra manera terminarás siempre en moderación , es una cuestión de órden.

Amplificador TDA7294 Bridge de 170W + PCB
Consejo sobre tda7294 en bridge 




Gemelo dijo:


> quisiera poner estos amplificadores mono en puente tengo armados dos iguales para hacerlos estéreo


 
Si , se puede ponerlos de a dos en puente y hacer un estereo con 4 de ellos.



Gemelo dijo:


> y después mi pregunta si puede hacer lo mismo ya los 4 con otros cuatro gracias


 
Si ya está en puente no puede volver a ponerse en puente. 

Se podría poner de a dos en paralelo , se llama puente paralelo y ocupa 4 por canal , ocho para estereo.







Amplificador Con TDA7294 + PCB


----------



## Gemelo (Feb 28, 2019)

4.    Tda 7294 en mono y un segundo igual igual para serlo estéreo
Disculpa las molestias  es así como lo ocupo 8para estéreo nuevamente disculpa por molestar gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

No termino de entender 

Vas a hacer un estéreo ?

Los TDA7294 irán en puente ?

Que mas ?


----------



## Gemelo (Feb 28, 2019)

Si un estéreo  con 8tda  en puente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

Un estereo en puente son solo 4 TDA

Para que son los otros 4 ?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 28, 2019)

Ya te entendí y no irá también 
Para que se entienda Lo que quieres los TDA tienen sus dos salidas 1 y 2 quieres unir en paralelo todas las 1 de todos esos TDA para un canal y todas las 2 en paralelo para el otro canal de todos esos TDA.
Note te compliques la vida
Si mal no recuerdo te dije que mejor fabricaras uno con transistores de otra manera solo despedisiaras tú dinero intentando aumentar la potencia de ésa manera.
Mejor primero date una vuelta por éste grandioso foro seguro que encuentras halgo bueno elije un diseño y si tienes algún problema no dudes en preguntar sobre el mismo saludos


----------



## Gemelo (Mar 1, 2019)

Es exactamente como ocupo cada juego de 4 tda  en modo mono así ,como esta tiene una única salida y una entrada con el otro juego para el otro canal para que sea estéreo  en el diagrama  . Los acoplos  son la sona no inversora y inversora  los demás componentes lo normal de cada uno . En el centro está la queda la señal por medio ? Un quinto integrado gracias
O un preamplificador tengo armado un con el kia4558p para este prollecto


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 2, 2019)

Después de ver el datasheet y Analizado tal configuración que planeas hacer creó que poner más TDA en paralo sería un desperdicio.
Básica mente sería así pero también se pueden agregar unas resistencias de un 1Kohms en todas las entradas en lo personal no te recomiendo poner esos TDA en paralelo pero ya que insistes tampoco puedo asegurarte que todo marche bien es mejor que primero pidas otras opiniones sobre el tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Lo ayudé a Ratmayor a desarrollar un paralelo-bridge que está aquí en el Foro con impreso incluido . . . lo tenía armado y funcionando , no me acuerdo con cuales integrados . . .

Lo he visto con hasta 4 y 4 en paralelo , o sea 8 para un solo canal  de esa manera multiplican potencia y pueden trabajar con parlantes de 2 Ohms . . .  no es lo que me gusta , pero . . .


----------

